# My two Trick or Treat "visitors"



## bfrazier (Nov 3, 2019)

Halloween night, we had two visitors... here they are.
A black bear, who is a frequent visitor this time of year.






And a black cat - which we have NEVER seen before.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 3, 2019)

That’s a pretty heavy looking bear. 450 lbs or so


----------



## rwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

That is one fat bear. Ron


----------

